

Ask HN: How can i work from home? - 123user


======
techjuice
Find a job that allows telecommuting as an employee or contractor. You can
also start your own business from home if you cannot find a job. Depending on
what you have to offer employers you can be rewarded very handsomely, maybe
even make more than an at the office employee plus you save money and time by
not having to drive to and from an office.

If you start your own business from home you can make some serious money and
save a large amount on expenses that are commuter related (driving to and from
work, gas, car maintenance, stress, less laundry, etc.).

Is there anything specific that you were wondering about doing from home?

~~~
123user
Yes, i like the IT, i'm looking for a remote work in this field. Do you know
some companies that hire online?

~~~
techjuice
You can use websites like Indeed, Monster, CareerBuilder, DICE, HP, Lockeed
Martin, Northrop Grumman, the federal government, Facebook and thousands of
other businesses. Just check for businesses that list jobs as remote and/or
telework. If it is locally you may be able to get a job that you mainly work
from home and get to go to the office for meetings and gatherings or
everything is remote.

